# Req. Lic/Stamp for dove?



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

new to the state. Is any other stamp req for dove hunting? I already have my hunting Lic.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

There is no stamp requirement for dove hunting, but you do need to get a Migratory Game Bird Harvest Information Program (HIP for short) registration number. It's free, and there is a space on your license where you need to write it in. You can get your HIP number at this link:

http://www.uthip.com/


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Everything is so complicated nowadays!


----------

